# Canister filter for 75 gallon



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey everyone, 
So I'm in the midst of creating my planted tank and I'm stumped on what type of filter to get, I've read that canisters are good because they cause little surface aggitation preserving the CO2 levels, I've also heard that having one hang on and one canistr is okay, and ive also heard that some people use two canister filters, I was thinking of just getting one canister that is supposed to go up to 92 gallons persay with 164 g/h, but I could really use some input on this, as I need to purchase a filter soon, right now I have 2 HOB that were used for my old rocky setup, which I have recently got rid of.
Thanks a bunch,
Pianofish


----------



## PRSRocker3390 (Apr 20, 2009)

I am using a Rena XP3 on my 75 and I love it. You can always add a power filter on the tank if you need more flow or filtration.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Are you just running one?


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Ive been doin some research and I think I have decided on the Eheim 2217 classic as everything ive read on it says its really stable and its rated for way more than 75 gallons. Any comments?


----------



## smp (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm running 2 Eheim 2215's on my 90. One kept the water clear, but 2 gives better flow. They make absolutely NO noise (it almost scary ). I have a HOB which I run at night after the lights and CO2 go off.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

alright, so im thinkin 1 2217 would be plenty of filtration. And every review I've ever seen on the eheim classic always sings its praises so it seems like a really solid filter.


----------



## wadesharp (Nov 27, 2009)

i have a HOB H.O.T. magnum on my 75G never had a problem with and ive had it for YEARS now i dont know the size of it though


----------



## BIGFOOTRoger (Jan 18, 2009)

What ?
What do you mean the size of it?

Do you have any thing else running?

If not ...what do you have in the HOT?

I only run my HOT to polish and sparkle- up my 90.

I run one XP3 and setting up a second XP3 : > )


----------



## PRSRocker3390 (Apr 20, 2009)

I only run one XP3 at the moment with a powerhead. I might add a power filter in addition but right now I am pretty satisfied with just the one XP3. It is lightly planted at the moment. Also, as far as my experience with the noise of the XP3....it is DEAD silent. I had to check to see if it is still on when I first got it because it was that quiet. It is rated for 175 gallons I believe but it does fine on a 75 I feel.


----------



## smp (Dec 6, 2009)

I think you will find that cannister's have a lot lower flow rate than we are accustomed to. When I got the Eheim I thought "No way that low of a rate will do much good". I was pleasantly surprised. I have a heavily planted tank and the water is spotless. As previously posted with the XP3, these filters are dead quiet.

When my daughter saw the tank after it was planted and the canisters were running she asked me "Dad, don't you need a filter any more?" Wife doesn't like it because she can't hear water ruining any more.

I'll fire up the HOB to keep her happy.:icon_smil


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

> I'll fire up the HOB to keep her happy.:icon_smil


nice :icon_smil, So I'm gonna try my hand at the eheim, and if i'm not satisfied with just it, ill add one of me HOB's with it.

Thanks for all of everyone's input, greatly appreciated,
Your pal,
Piano:fish:


----------



## PRSRocker3390 (Apr 20, 2009)

No problem. Best of luck with your filter adventure.:biggrin:


----------



## alanzhao (Mar 1, 2007)

If you ever thinking about Xp3
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/101061-thinking-about-buying-canister-filter.html


----------



## Chad (Mar 24, 2008)

I have 2 XP3's on my 75 gal. They do a perfect job at keeping the tank filtered properly. I'm not sure what all the fussy is about them being so noisy. Mine is dead silent.


----------



## Chrisk-K (Oct 12, 2009)

You'll love the 2217 so much that you'll end up with buying another Eheim classic. I bought my first Eheim 5 months ago and now I own 3 Eheims.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

You will be very happy with the 2217. I love mine.


----------



## crossbow (Nov 29, 2009)

Keep in mind the CK code works for the 2217 as well!
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3603&prodid=6141&catid=113

It's not a big a discount as the XP3...but its still about 40-50 bucks.


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

Chrisk-K said:


> You'll love the 2217 so much that you'll end up with buying another Eheim classic. I bought my first Eheim 5 months ago and now I own 3 Eheims.


ROFL!

Do I know you?


----------



## jblackman (Jan 25, 2010)

You will love the 2217 I have had mine for over 20 years still runs well. It is currently being used on a 75 gallon heavyily planted aquarium.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Purchased it yesterday off foster and smith, got a great deal with that ck code thing.


----------

